# Look What I Found



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I just found this on Craigslist and i just picked it up today 
It's a 1975 (last year made) John Deere 140 Hydrostat garden tractor with 3 hydraulic remotes.
It has a Kwik-Way Gardenmaster Model G Loader (I think) with a 3' bucket and a
4 1/2' hydraulic push blade.
The tractor isn't running but the engine turns over, the guy i bought it from said he got it for a project but never did anything with it, he said he never even tried to start it, so who knows maybe it already runs?
I only paid $300 for EVERYTHING  so I don't care if it runs or not.
The steering box is out, so i will probably switch it over to hydraulic steering.

Does anyone know anything about these garden tractors or loader, i was wondering how good of a garden tractor they are, and i was wondering how much the loader can lift and how high.
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The hydro works off the transaxle pump,and that model is similar to the 325's. You should be able to get a manual from JD,fairly easily. Some,though had a separate auxilliary pump,as well.
Don't know a lot about them ,but I bet one of our members does.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed gem in the rough.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The bucket setup alone would be worth the price - heck plow blades ( w/o the plow chassis) go for $400 - be worth just salvaging the bucket off it for something else if the JD costs to much to repair.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, i just had time to try and start it today. I just found out that the engine has a broken connecting rod, it also looks like the piston might be stuck because there is quite a bit of rust inside.
I have a 18hp Kohler 2 cylinder that i might try and squeeze in, but i will half to do some measuring and see if it will fit.
I'm not going to complain since i got everything so cheap. The loaders sell for around $1000 along, so i can either switch out engines or get another garden tractor.


----------



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't get rid of it. I had some really stuck pistons on a friend's couple of mowers due to lack of oil. I just pulled the head of so I could get access to the top of the piston. I had a couple of cans of wd40 or you could use a light oil. I sprayed heaps. In then used my small butane torch, one that produces enough heat but not so much are to warp the metal. Keep heating and spraying the oil in then use some brute strength and slowly turn the motor over. Free it up as much as you can. Then put the head on and spray a ton more oil in the spark plug hole. Then put the plug in and try to turn it over. Plus put clean oil into the sump. Hope that works.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

that setup looks sweet. the guy down the road has a 140 like that with a tiller on the back, that old tractor is an animal. i borrow it every spring to pulverize my garden!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a sweet looking setup...and all for $300...WOW! you done good!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just seeing this for the first time. Nice job on that one! That bucket is a bit much for the front end I'm thinking though.


----------



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Would keep the front end down and make the steering be more direct. My old cox doesn't steer very well without the cutting deck. The weight would stop the steering from skipping along when trying to steer left or right


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks
I haven't gotten it going yet, it is on my "to do list".
I also have a Ford LGT165 with a loader and backhoe, the loader bucket is actually bigger then the bucket on the JD and it handles it just fine, it can move a heaping full bucket of dirt and 3/4 of a bucket load of small gravel.
The steering is out on the JD, but i will probably convert it over to hydraulic steering, that's what i did with the little Ford hoe and it work GREAT!.
I recently got a pair of AG tires with Duals so i am planing to put them on when i get it running. Sometime in the future i would like to convert it over to tracks but that is going to be a bigger ordeal.
Thanks, have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of my Ford LGT-165 with loader / backhoe.
I only paid $350 + $25 for a extra hoe bucket. I couldn't believe it when i found it, it wasn't running at the time, i cleaned the carb and points and it fired right up.
I then built pallet forks and a blade for the hoe.


----------



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

You seem to have all the luck BTS lol. Wish I could find an fund some of the things you find. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice collection - over the years of buying used tractors i find it usually takes very little to get most of them going again, but usually need a complete redo/going over - most i paid for my stuff was $100 - average purchase price is $50 while a bunch were plain free.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

rumjar86 said:


> You seem to have all the luck BTS lol. Wish I could find an fund some of the things you find. Keep up the good work.


I Hear that. sure wish i could come across deals like that although when they do come around i dont have the cash


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I have passed up many great deals because i don't have the cash, it just lucked out i had the money sitting around for these.
Thanks


----------

